# Hazel 3yr old tortie b short hair girl



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Name:HAZEL
Age: 3YRS
Breed: BRITISH SHORT HAIR
Sex: FEMALE
neutered:YES
fully vaccinated: HAD FIRST VACS
micro chipped:YES
de fled:YES
wormed:YES
Reason for coming to Rescue: CAME FROM A BREEDER
Are they used to dogs:NOT TESTED
Are they used to cats:YES
Are they used to small animals:NOT TESTED
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill NOT KNOWN
Are they used to children:NO
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.NO
Do they have any behaviour problems:NO
Do they have any medical problems:NO
Period of time they can be left alone:8HRS
indoor/outdoor:INDOOR
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only QUIET HOME CHILDREN 8 +
Their diet ROYAL CANIN SKIN AND HAIR
What litter is used:SOFISTICAT CLUMPING
Donation required:£150.00
Web link:Thorneywood Cat Rescue - HOME
Hazel is quiet but getting used to having people around


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww what a beautiful little girl. :001_tt1:
I hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update
Hazel has really come out of herself this past few days she loves her tummy rubbing and likes looking out of the window


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh she's beautiful!


----------

